# Another big thumbs up...



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

...we were also in the Friday crowd, had a blast, enjoyed meeting the other participants, all of whom seemed to grin as much as we did. Our instructor, Ray, was very patient and encouraging. We also survived his Hot Lap extravaganza. Wille, Donnie, Jonathan - the whole gang there, from the moment we walked in to the moment we drove away, was outstanding. The SAV adventure was icing on the cake, I had no experience to measure that one against. Marji and I are very thankful to have had the pleasure of this entire purchasing experience, from Passport to Munich to Greenville and finally home this afternoon, and grateful to the BMW family for creating the Ultimate Experience. It works.

And Greenville's a nice little town, a pleasant day spent trolling Main Street and enjoying some brews. We hope to come back, some day, for an M class.

And thanks to Ray for not being a Bedford PD officer, we had a bit of twisty fun on 501 outside of Lynchburg this afternoon. At least part of the lessons stuck with us!

Sincerely,

DV


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip, Im going to Passport tomorrow to put a deposit on a new 650i coup and I'm planning on doing the PCD delivery as well.


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

Go for ED, too. You will really enjoy it!

DV


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

It was great meeting you both. Glad you enjoyed it! Thanks for the post!


----------

